
The online courses you must take to be a better Data Scientist - thegurus
https://davidadrian.cc/top-courses-data-science/
======
thegurus
Hi guys! Released this post last week in my blog. It is a curated list of
excellent Data Science related courses I took over the last 5 years and found
them worthy. If you are into DS or transitioning, it may also be helpful for
you. Thanks for reading!

David.

